# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  leadlight alignment?

## zx9

hi i was wondering if anyone could tell me if they think this leadlight is upside down. this was in an old victorian house i recently brought and appears to be original however i recently had this leadlight reconditioned and the guy told me he is pretty sure that it is upside down and should go in the other way. i wanted to see what others think before installing it the other way. Or does it not really matter? thanks

----------


## jago

If you like it leave it ...but it's looks upside down to me the green tulip shapes either side look wrong.   :Biggrin:

----------


## seriph1

Definitely the right way up  :Smilie:  .... so long as the pic is too!   :Biggrin:

----------


## seriph1

Here it is the other way around  -  the "sash" and stylised bluebells now go up. I am no purist, but the way it is in your door looks right to me ... not that it matters. If it matters a lot to you, I am happy to refer to my books on the subject   :Biggrin:

----------


## murray44

Looks fine either way, and the fact that you had to ask means it doesn't matter much to you either.  
Go the easy option and leave it as it is, have a beer instead.

----------


## zx9

thanks guys, it doesn't really matter too much, i just didnt want to be told by everyone who ever looked at it that it was upside down and as I am in the process of getting some leadlights made to match for the door figured i would check. the leadlight guy said the same thing about the tulips but i think i prefer it the way it is so will keep with that. thanks.

----------


## Artiglass

> hi i was wondering if anyone could tell me if they think this leadlight is upside down. this was in an old victorian house i recently brought and appears to be original however i recently had this leadlight reconditioned and the guy told me he is pretty sure that it is upside down and should go in the other way. i wanted to see what others think before installing it the other way. Or does it not really matter? thanks

    As a professional leadlighter I must say that leadlight is the right way up.

----------

